# a wee joke



## buckytom (Mar 17, 2005)

whaddya call a 2000 year old irishman?

peat.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

OK, I'm blonde. I don't get it!:?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 17, 2005)

peat..... as in peat moss? Im guessing.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm with you Crewsk..........I'm sure bucky is having a good laugh on us blondes right about now ..........here's to you bucky :p


----------



## Raine (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeap.. peat moss is what I got.

Cause if he's 2000 years old, he turned back to dirt.


----------



## middie (Mar 17, 2005)

i was thinking the same rainee. peate... moss... mulch... fertilizer ? something along those lines?


----------



## Dove (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm only half blond and I don't get it..


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 17, 2005)

*Good one Bucky to be sure, to be sure.*


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 17, 2005)

i am not certain I get it either buck, I know what peat is but it does not make sense.  So for all us blonds and half blonds when does informational class start.  You need to educate us and explain this little funny you threw at us.  Ready Girls???


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 18, 2005)

Parts of Ireland, Scotland, and the steppes of Russia have immense peat bogs. The peat is usually very deep, sometimes several yards thick, before bedrock is encountered.

The peat is harvested in these areas, dried, and burned as fuel.  Scotch is traditionally made by malting barley, then smoking it with peat smoke.  Many farms are not only heated by peat fires, and the cooking is done over a peat fire.  I think there are even a few peat-fired electic plants in parts of Russia.

Many years ago, a mechanized peat harvester uncovered the remains of a man that had been ritually sacrificed several thousand years ago.  The peat had perfected preserved the body (except the harvester managed to process half the body).

If I remember right, there have been quite a few thousand-year-old bodies recovered from peat.  Nathional Geographic did an article about 20 years ago on Peat.


----------



## middie (Mar 18, 2005)

ohhhhhhhh i never heard that story before. very interesting !!!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for that explination Allen. Now I get it!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 18, 2005)

Oh wow......thanks Allen!


----------



## Atomic Jed (Mar 18, 2005)

As some folks in the south say,.. "Trip on That!" (as in Wow!) (I never knew that, about Peat) I Love Our site, Learn, laugh, etc. ! Yay! DC!!! (140.4) more Five Star votes to #6 !!!  Atomic Jed!


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 18, 2005)

A much more erudite explanation than I was prepared to give!  Thanks Allen!:!:


----------

